# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Phú quốc dun lịch

## xonghoibilico

Thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang, Phú Quốc là hòn đảo lớn nhất Việt Nam và vịnh Thái Lan. Mọi người thường bảo lên rừng xuống biển", nhưng chỉ cần đến Phú Quốc bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm hết những điều đó. Phú Quốc có những bãi biển cát trắng nước xanh, có vườn quốc gia với hệ sinh thái đa dạng, có những con suối trong vắt, và cả những hòn đảo xinh đẹp, bình yên. Vậy nên nếu bạn còn đang lăn tăn không biết đâu sẽ là điểm đến cho chuyến vi vu tiếp theo thì hãy bỏ túi bài review từ A-Z này của Ví MoMo và tự tin lựa chọn đảo ngọc, chắc chắn Phú Quốc sẽ không khiến bạn thất vọng đâu!

Bài viết này sẽ mang đến cho bạn tất tần tật kinh nghiệm từ A đến Á" cho chuyến du lịch Phú Quốc tự túc với những trải nghiệm đỉnh nhất. Điểm qua một chút về những điều bạn sẽ được bỏ túi nè:


Thời điểm du lịch Phú Quốc lý tưởng nhất
Đến Phú Quốc bằng cách nào: bí kíp săn vé máy bay, tàu xe ưu đãi nhất với Ví MoMo
Các phương tiện di chuyển ở Phú Quốc mà bạn nên trải nghiệm
Cách chọn khách sạn ở Phú Quốc sao cho xịn mịn nhất
Những địa điểm và trải nghiệm hot ở Phú Quốc bạn không thể bỏ qua
Những món ăn đặc sản phải thử tại Phú Quốc

----------

